# Fainting goats out at night



## Amyh30 (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone have fainting goats that leaves them out at night? I live in Ohio and there are quite a few coyotes around. I know there are at least two that have been seen in our back field and I get worried about leaving the back barn door open at night. Currently I open the door in the morning so they can come and go from their pen into the pasture as they please and at night close them up until the next morning. There are some days like today, I had to take my dog to physical therapy and didn't get home util way past dark and was worried about them the whole time. I didn't want to pen them up before I left because there was still quite a bit of daylight left and didn't want to keep them cooped up more than what they need to be. This is my first year of having goats and my first winter with them.









Breezy Dax and Bella









Benny


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Closing them in at night sounds like a good idea if you don't have a livestock dog.


----------

